# Computer entering power save mode at random times!



## C3544G (Dec 28, 2013)

I've has this problem for a couple weeks, and it has gotten very annoying. When I am playing some games on my desktop, the computer enters power saving mode after a bit. This varies on game, but it happens on every game.

For reference, it happens after 10-15 minutes into a Civilization 5 game, maybe 20 minutes in a TF2 game.

I've looked into the power saving settings to make sure it wasn't putting my computer to sleep or anything, I've tried lowering the graphics settings of my games (despite being able to play them normally weeks ago), and various other things.

Also, when this happens the monitor goes black except for "entering power save mode," but the computer still runs any programs. For example, if I'm in a Skype call when it happens, I can still talk in Skype as well as hear the sound from other programs.

I have to restart the computer in order to be able to use it again, I haven't found any way to get it out of power save mode without doing so.

As for troubleshooting, the power settings are currently on max performance and set to never sleep. 
I have also tried making sure my computer was nice and clean, lowered the graphics settings of the games i play, and checking the cooling (It hovers around 30 degress celsius).
I have also made sure my graphics drivers are up to date.

Everything seems to be perfectly fine.

I am running windows 7 on desktop computer.

Let me know if I need to provide any other information, I will gladly do so as soon as I can.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Let's take a look at your system temperatures. Follow this guide here: 

How to check your system temperatures | Tech Support Forum


----------



## C3544G (Dec 28, 2013)

Here you go,


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

In the BIOS what is the 12V, 5V, 3.3V, and VCORE voltages?

Also what is the make and model number of the PC?


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Your Graphics card is very hot compared to the idle temps of the Processor, it may just need cleaning out, but heat can be a cause of the issue.


----------



## C3544G (Dec 28, 2013)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> In the BIOS what is the 12V, 5V, 3.3V, and VCORE voltages?
> 
> Also what is the make and model number of the PC?


Studio XPS 8000


----------



## C3544G (Dec 28, 2013)

This is a picture of the temperatures when running a game: imgur: the simple image sharer


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Can you get the voltages as asked above?

The GPU is getting very hot. Is there any dust or has the thermal paste ever been replaced?


----------



## C3544G (Dec 28, 2013)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Can you get the voltages as asked above?
> 
> The GPU is getting very hot. Is there any dust or has the thermal paste ever been replaced?


You said from the BIOS, so i assume i have to open the BIOS to get this information?

Everything is clean and dust-free, but i doubt we've replaced the thermal paste.

Also, by underclocking the GPU and setting the RPM for graphics card's fan higher the tempurature has naturally decreased. It stays at 75 with a browser and simple things like that running, then during a game it goes to 100. 

If it gets much higher than 100 for too long it enters "power save mode."

So, I think it has something to do with the temperature.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What are we working with?
PC Specs & age?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------

